# Best undetectable key logger?



## HaHa (Oct 1, 2010)

My brother has some suspicions about his wife.


----------



## livelaughlovenow (Apr 23, 2012)

They can all be found by KLDector or Spybot


----------



## Paladin (Oct 15, 2011)

livelaughlovenow said:


> They can all be found by KLDector or Spybot


Not true, while most spyware and anti-virus software will detect key loggers or monitoring software, if the executable files and subsequent .dll files are registered in the "exceptions/allowed" sections of the installed anti-virus or anti-spyware software the presence of the loggers will go undetected.

@ OP send me a PM as I dont like to post software names publicly to avoid helping DS detect them.


----------

